# Авиация > До 1945 >  Окраска вертолета ЦАГИ-1ЭА. Вопрос???

## MAX

Уважаемые коллеги! Есть вопрос по окраске первого отечественного вертолета ЦАГИ-1ЭА.
Ферма фюзеляжа этого вертолета была сварена из стальных труб. Вертолет строился в 1929-1930г.г. 
В какой цвет мог быть покрашен вертолет в это время? Какие краски использовались в тот период в авиации для металлических конструкций?
Ни фото, ни кинохроника тех лет ответа не дают. Есть предположение, что кроме зеленой и серой маслянной красок в то время в ЦАГИ ничего небыло. Второй вариант - лак с добавлением аллюминевой пудры.
Как же мог быть покрашен первенец отечественного вертолетостроения?

----------


## Carrey

В.Б.Шавров, 2 том, глава 4:
_Фюзеляж ферменной конструкции, сварной из труб мягкой стали марки М, для удобства обслуживания не имел обшивки.
_

Полагаю, опять-же, судя по кинохронике - вряд ли в то время озаботились специальной окраской. Покрасьте в xf-56 metallic gray, будет правдоподобно.

Расскажите поподробнее про модель. Кто-то делает или самоделка? Просмотрев документалки, тоже загорелся сделать этот пепелац, но быстро понял, что сам пока спаять не смогу (ажурная конструкция, два ротативных двигла), а в хоббишопах готовой модели не замечал. Что по нему есть из графики?

----------


## Carrey

А это Вам лично от меня, из книжки Изаксона "Советское вертолётостроение":

----------


## MAX

Спасибо. Все эти материалы у меня есть в бумаге. Изаксон - настольная книга. :Smile:  Есть кое-что еще из графики, но, к сожалению, поделиться не могу. Есть определенные обязательства. :Frown: 
Модели такой никто не делает. Да и вряд ли когда сделают. Все по системе Чу-Чхе - опора на собственные силы. Показывать пока не буду. Извините. :Redface:  Вот начнет что-то получаться, обязательно покажу. Будет БОМБА! :Biggrin: 
Еще раз спасибо са совет. Учту.

----------


## Carrey

Намекните хотя бы на масштаб содеянного! 
Бомба будет, если в хоббишопе увижу коробочку (по крайней мере НеОмега к нам поставляется, т.ч. думаю можно будет наладить канал и к Вам); а термоядерной бомба станет при наличии в коробочке обязательной фигурки сами-знаете-кого! 8)

----------


## MAX

1/72.
Тиражировать не получается, к сожалению. Уж больно специфическая моделька.

----------


## OKA

Пусть про "вертолёт" здесь будет))

 "Самолет под названием "Вертолет"

" 90 лет назад был совершен первый полет первого отечественного винтокрылого аппарата – автожира КАСКР-1 «Красный инженер».

   
KASKR-0

25 сентября 1929 года около 7 часов утра на Центральном аэродроме в Москве в кабине автожира место пилота занял летчик Иван Васильевич Михеев, в кабине наблюдателя – конструктор автожира Камов (первые две буквы КАСКР). Второй конструктор аппарата Скржинский (три оставшиеся буквы КАСКР) взобрался на крыло и руками раскрутил винт. Михеев дал газ, аппарат стал медленно разгоняться, Скржинский спрыгнул с крыла... Аппарат пробежал метров 60 и оторвался от земли.

Менее чем за год до того – 1 ноября 1928 г. «красные инженеры» (как они себя называли) Камов (26 лет) и Скржинский (23 года) обратились в ячейку Осоавиахима с предложением построить «самолет по типу «вертолета» с использованием фюзеляжа учебного биплана «Авро-504».

Уже 5 ноября ячейка направила просьбу в центральный совет Осоавиахима, открыть финансирование. Проект был готов через два месяца, еще через месяц он был представлен технической комиссии под председательством Юрьева: «Комиссия всячески поддерживает начинание Камова и Скржинского в деле развития нового способа летания, могущего принести реальную пользу для воздушного флота СССР»..."

Полностью :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/483075.html

----------

